# Shu Filagree shadows are sooooo gorgeous



## Katgirl625 (Sep 22, 2006)

Who cares that the little gold filagree print doesn't go all the way through the product, the shadows are GORGEOUS.  the only one I dont' like is the gold, but that's mostly because golds look like ass on my skin.

Sepia is a clear winner - just gorgeous.  and they're all so soft and silky...I'm a happy happy girl with this order!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 22, 2006)

I was looking at those... is the color payoff as good as it looks on the model on the site?


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 22, 2006)

yes it is! i'll take a pic for you


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_yes it is! i'll take a pic for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh thank you so much id appreciat eit!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 
_Who cares that the little gold filagree print doesn't go all the way through the product, the shadows are GORGEOUS. the only one I dont' like is the gold, but that's mostly because golds look like ass on my skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sepia is a clear winner - just gorgeous. and they're all so soft and silky...I'm a happy happy girl with this order!_

 
That's great I ordered the filigree dark green one today; can't wait to ger it.


----------



## Becki (Sep 22, 2006)

I am loving the Filigree Collection! I have both Blushes and e/s in Brass Gold and Olive and I have Veridian on the way!

Pics:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...abe18/Shu1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...i_babe18/1.gif


----------



## Katgirl625 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, Becki - now I really want antique pink


----------



## Becki (Sep 24, 2006)

No worries at all, it is really pretty. It reminds me of NARS Angelika.


----------



## ailin (Sep 24, 2006)

I need to get my hands on these Filagree eyeshadows! =)
They look very gorgeous.


----------



## Becki (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh you should Ailin they are so special!


----------



## trisha (Sep 25, 2006)

i have the e.s in Brass Gold and Veridian, gorgeous! i love shu e.s!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 3, 2006)

I got it!


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I got it!_

 
That is so pretty! I wish I could buy Shu Uemura here.


----------



## Koni (Oct 11, 2006)

Is the viridian green darker than the ME 555 green?


----------



## Alliestella (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Koni* 

 
_Is the viridian green darker than the ME 555 green?_

 
Viridian is more a green/blue color


----------



## Koni (Oct 12, 2006)

That sounds gorgeous! I'm seriously lemming it now!


----------



## Lalli (Nov 22, 2006)

they look gorjus! specially the dark green one! i want


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 18, 2007)

I really love Veridan and Sepia . I wish I could get my hands on Brass Gold . Really lemming this one.


----------



## becca (Jan 19, 2007)

So pretty. I wish we had a Shu-store in germany...


----------

